# Easter Ham Bone



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

I have never made anything with the left over ham bone,usually it becomes a lucky dogs treat. I was thinking maybe a bean or pea soup. Anybody have idea's or recipes they would share. I have never made soup before and I am going to give it shot. There is a lot ham left on the bone.


----------



## doublell (Feb 8, 2007)

go to google type in ham and bean or ham and pea soup. you will have more recipes than you can use. by the way do you know the difference between roast beef and pea soup? Anyone can roast beef.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

2 bags of split peas, soak overnight to speed up first step
lots of water, cover peas plus an inch or two
ham bone
shredded carrots
two baking potatoes diced
small onion

Add water, peas and hambone, bring to boil, reduce to simmer for a couple of hours, till peas begin to turn into mush. Remove hambone, push peas through sieve or just keep cooking them, they will fall apart sooner or later. Remove last of meat from bone. Add ham removed from bone and potatoes to pea soup, add water now if your soup is getting too thick. 10 minutes later add carrots, don't have to shred them, can cube them too, just add when you put potatoes if you cube 'em. Add onion 10 mintutes before serving. Use sea salt or kosher salt for better taste then regular table salt.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

If it was a a glazed ham, I would stick with beans. Peas are too fragile to handle the added flavor of the glaze. I see no need to soak peas. Beans either! Bring beans to a boil and then remove from heat. Let soak for an hour. Be sure to have then well covered with water! Then have at them. *DO NOT ADD SALT UNTIL THE END.* You'll get tough beans.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks alot for the info, it was a glazed ham so I'll do beans. Would I get away trying Cpt. Chaos pea soup recipe substituted with beans or just dig up a ham bean soup recipe?


----------



## SKUNK (Jan 6, 2001)

If ya have a Betty Crocker cook book the Bean and Ham soup recipe is very good I add xtra thyme and carrots and xtra white pepper to it


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

Beans should work just fine.As I said and Big Frank, salt to taste at the end of cooking.

For just about all seasoning, we use either sea salt, kosher salt, popcorn salt or seasoned salt. Just tastes so much better than table salt. Popcorn salt is great for lots of fried things, ultra fine grind seems to stick better to food.


----------

